# Rolex box



## DAH1991 (Oct 25, 2018)

So I bought a fairly recent Rolex used from a local jeweller. The watch is away being valued for insurance, and a service. But they more I look at the box, the more I think something is not right - it also rattles in the lid (like a weight has come loose)

is is the box genuine? Thanks for your help. Photos can be found here:



http://imgur.com/IdRL8Jf


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Looks the same as mine but I'm no expert on the boxes.


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

Me personally as long as the watch is legitimate I wouldn't worry about the box. Did you just get the watch and box or did you get everything else with it...?


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

looks ok to me


----------



## Bonzodog (Aug 29, 2018)

Looks the same as mine came in.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

With respect it is hard to tell if a watch is fake from a photo, nevermind a box. Having said that it does look good.

But a quick Google shows lots of Chinese copies available. So I could not say for sure, I'm no expert.

How much did you pay and where did you buy it from?

Cheers Martin


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Everything on the box looks OK. The cheap copies I've seen have an effective looking flocked plastic moulding to retain the watch in place, which distorts easily if you poke it with your finger. :thumbsup:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Looks like an original to me


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Looks OK to me but even a real Rolex box looks cheap compared to a lot of other makes.


----------



## IBM (Sep 25, 2018)

I have genuine Rolex boxes and one possibly not genuine Rolex box. Yours look more like my possibly not genuine box. The inside looks a cheaper material than genuine. Just an educated guess.

Like somebody mentioned above, don't think having a genuine box is really that important. Unless it's a very rare rolex


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

with some of the high end fakes (if that isn't an oxymoron) coming out of china these days...boxes and watches, i'd never commit myself from a photo. Its impossible to be sure.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Should've sent the box for servicing, too.

I'm taking short odds that the OP isn't back to even thank for the responses.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Looks OK to me, too.


----------



## Chris 810 (Nov 18, 2018)

Looks ok to me but difficult to tell all i can say is if you can pick it up with one hand its not a longines legend diver box, which is the size of a small terrace house.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

rolex is famous for fakes, for years ! omegas get less atention and may be a better design. a few years ago, I met a dealer selling admitted fake watches for $80. , they all were well made, and several rolex models1 no omegas! i bought a bretling. vin


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Chromejob said:


> I'm taking short odds that the OP isn't back to even thank for the responses.


 See? OP never even came back to look. Last active: October 26. :mad0218:


----------

